# Carolinian, please help



## mav (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
   I seems to me I recall you mentioning a hotel in Prague that you really enjoyed. Can you please give me the name and address? We are headed that way in June  
   Thank you,
   Maria


----------



## Carolinian (May 10, 2009)

I like Residence Monastery, a hotel in an old monastery which is close to the castle is one of my favorites among 4*.  A little more down market, I also like the Grand Hotel Europa on Wencelas Square in a great Art Deco building.


----------



## mav (May 10, 2009)

I REALLY appreciate your help and fast reply!


----------

